# VISTA Service Pack 3



## blackdronza (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi guys, I just wanna ask if VISTA SP 3 is available already?

:1angel:Tnx:1angel:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Vista currently has SP1. There is a SP2 beta (test) version. The final version of SP2 should be out in the next few months.

I DO NOT recommend that you install SP2 beta - unless you are fully prepared to re-install Vista.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## onlinesupport (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, 
vista currently has sp2, not Vista sp3.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

SP2 is beta.


----------



## blackdronza (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay tnx for the info guys. However, I am already fully prepared to reinstall VISTA.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

In that case, here is download site for SP2 RC beta -

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CC-362A-4B4D-B62B-22780E839A7E&displaylang=en

Additional information from MS TechNet -

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd262148.aspx

Also, IE 8 beta now over and production version released -

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/worldwide-sites.aspx

Enjoy!

jcgriff2

.


----------

